# تنوين الفتح في حالة الرفع



## Mejeed

في قوله تعالى: [هذا هدى]
هدى: خبر مرفوع
كيف نقول في إعرابها؟
أعني ما هو سبب ظهور تنوين الفتح؟


----------



## WadiH

لصعوبة الجمع بين الألف المقصورة وحركة الضمة أو الكسرة، وعدم استساغة حذف الألف والاقتصار على تنوين الضم أو الكسر، نبقي على الألف المقصورة ونضيف التنوين عليها فتكون كتنوين الفتح في كل الحالات.  لا أرى سبباً آخر سوى استساغة النطق.


----------



## Mejeed

وماذا نقول في إعرابها؟


----------



## WadiH

الإعراب يظل كما هو كأي اسم لكن نقول إن الضمة (أو الكسرة) مقدّرة وليست ظاهرة على آخره.  انظر هنا لبعض الأمثلة.


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## WadiH

شكراً لك مجيد، كانت مراجعة جيدة لي كذلك.


----------



## al-Moroccan

أهلا مجيد. أحيلك على هذه المقالة التي قرأتها مؤخرا المعنونةِ «تأملات حول النحو»؛ فيها جوابٌ بإسهابٍ على هذه المسألة، وتبيانٌ للمشكلِ في قولِ «تنوين الفتح». تحياتي من بلاد المغرب.


----------



## Mejeed

حياك الله وبارك بك.
شكرا لك على هذه الإجابة المفيدة.


----------

